# Gaming rig under 60k



## darkther (May 2, 2013)

Hello to the think digit community, this is my first post on the forums.

The worst mistake I have made in my life is to buy an all in one sh*t, now I am planning to build a custom PC, that means all of the stuff including mous, kb, speakers and monitor. I live in a town in MP and there are no retailers who can provide me the higher end parts so online shopping is the only choice for me (primeabgb, mdcomputers and it depot, flipkart doesn't ship here). I have been researching from the past 2 weeks and the best I could come up with is...

i5-3470 @11207
ASRock H77 Pro4 MvP @6515
Corsair dominator 8gb dual channel (2x4gb) @4725
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500g @3264
LG 24x dvd writer @1150
Corsair CX500 v2 500 watt @3386
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case @4900
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7850 2GB DDR5 V2 @15500
SteelSeries Kinzu optical mouse @1423
Logitech z103 speakers @1024
Dell 20 inch IN2030M LED Monitor @6333 (not sure if to but this one or not, could have a look at some 21-22 inch monitors)
Keyboard, can't decide which one to buy, help needed.

So, what changes should I have to make in this configuration? I could go up to 63k only if need not a penny more. Hope you guys will come up with good answers.

Regards,
Darkther.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2013)

Hi bro, welcome to TDF. Why don't you fill up this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## darkther (May 2, 2013)

Sorry guys, I didn't see that form at the first time so here it is...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Mostly gaming, games like BF3, fifa 12, BO2, far cry 3, SGW2. I will be using photoshop cs5

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60k, could extend to 62-63k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 professional 64-bit (will torrent it)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500GB, will add some more in the future

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, 20-22 inch would be fine

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:UPS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:As soon as I get a good config

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes, I will assemble it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Chhindwara, Madhya Pradesh. Only choice is online shopping (flipkart doesn't ship here)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:No. Btw, Maroon 5 - Daylight (Boyce Avenue cover) on iTunes & Spotify - YouTube ......my favourite band


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 2, 2013)

Intel i5 3550 - rs 12000

Asus P8H77 M LE mobo - rs 6400

Corsair vengance 4gb *2 =8gb - rs 4000

Seagate 1tb hd - rs 3700

Asus 24x dvd - rs 1000

Corsair 400r/Nzxt tempest elite 410 cabinet - rs 4500

Seasonic s12 520w psu - rs 3900

Dell s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Saphhire hd 7870xt 2gb - rs 18000

Total - rs 61,000

regarding keyboard$mouse let other members comment on that.you have 2k left


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Spoiler






dotEXE said:


> Dont worry OP i will fill it for you--
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: I think you should play light games like cod and dota etc.. and you can also do some word applications on it. You will also beable to listen songs and see your favorite movies...
> ...





Why you have answered ?


----------



## darkther (May 2, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i5 3550 - rs 12000
> 
> Asus P8H77 M LE mobo - rs 6400
> 
> ...



Can you give their links, can't find any with that kind of price.


----------



## darkther (May 2, 2013)

@ashish....can you list them with their buying (or whatever it is called) links, can't find any with that kind of price.


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i5 3550 - rs 12000
> 
> Asus P8H77 M LE mobo - rs 6400
> 
> ...



Good config. 

Few  changes from my side (lowering costs for a better gpu)
Proc: i5 3470 ~ *11k*
Mobo: Giga/Asus b75-m ~ *4k*
Cabinet: Nzxt gamma/Source Elite 210 ~ *2.5k/2.9k
*HDD: WD/Toshiba. Their rma serice is better than seagate.
GPU: Sapphire 7950 vaporx ~ *21.5k
*Total: 60.5



Sainatarajan said:


> Why you have answered ?



Too many questionnaires in the thread. Quite confusing. I hope someone deletes  the unnecessary ones.


----------



## darkther (May 2, 2013)

@myth, am h77 mobo is needed and 400r has better airflow and cable management


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> Good config.
> 
> Few  changes from my side (lowering costs for a better gpu)
> Proc: i5 3470 ~ *11k*
> ...





Its a killer rig . And that too a HD 7950 !!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> dont overclock 3470 too much oly do it till 4.5 or 4.6



Can you teach me how to overclock it.thanks in advance

@op why not you go to main city and buy all stuff?

i will suggest hd 7870xt over hd 7950 as  7870xt is bang for buck and just kisses the hd 7950 and gtx 660ti in performance as it is just 4-5%slower than hd 7950.Spending rs 3500 for 5% performance increase is not worthwile according to me + with saved money he can get better cabinet like 400r + much better mobo like h77.so i suggest hd 7870xt.


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

darkther said:


> @myth, am h77 mobo is needed and 400r has better airflow and cable management


I assume you want the raid and SRT features present in h77 but not in b75.

No doubt the 400r has better airflow and cable management, but the Nzxt gamma/Source Elite 210 hold good at their price range. 
Btw, with a locked proc and a single gpu, what do you think will generate so much heat ?

Final choice is yours anyway. 
Better gpu or better cabinet ! 



ASHISH65 said:


> i will suggest hd 7870xt over hd 7950 as  7870xt is bang for buck and just kisses the hd 7950 and gtx 660ti in performance as it is just 4-5%slower than hd 7950.Spending rs 3500 for 5% performance increase is not worthwile according to me + with saved money he can get better cabinet like 400r + much better mobo like h77.so i suggest hd 7870xt.


Those benchmarks were done with custom 7870xt/le/myst and a reference 7950. A 7950 vaporx with boost is a different game altogether. The extra 3.5k is charged for the 1gb, 128bit, more stream processors, better cooling and better/higher OCing potential. 7950 vaporx wouldnt sell if there no substantial advantage over the 7870xt. 

Tweak the game graphics settings, raise the resolution and check the performance difference. Due to the above extra features, the 7950 will outlast the 7870xt by a decent margin. 

7870xt is for those who cant extend their budget to the 7950. Its pointless taking the 7870xt when the 7950 can be had for the specified budget.


----------



## darkther (May 3, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply guys, power was out here from 8:30am to 3 pm 

Can you please give me the link of the components where I can buy them at the price listed by ashish?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

primeabgb, mdcomputers and it depot

why not come to main city.lik nashik there might be good store


----------



## darkther (May 3, 2013)

Dude, its pretty far plus I just entered 10th, got too much studies. Even in my vacations, I have got classes to attend 

btw, what's the difference between Asus Radeon Hd 7850 and Sapphire Radeon HD 7850? Why is the Asus GPU more expensive?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2013)

In that case it will be better if you buy the PC next year coz 10th is more imp. You need to get a Good Group in 11th . So marks in 10th is imp...... This is my advice for you.


----------



## darkther (May 3, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> In that case it will be better if you buy the PC next year coz 10th is more imp. You need to get a Good Group in 11th . So marks in 10th is imp...... This is my advice for you.



Living in spain, huh?

anyways somebody please answer my second question.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> In that case it will be better if you buy the PC next year coz 10th is more imp. You need to get a Good Group in 11th . So marks in 10th is imp...... This is my advice for you.



 Wait a year. Your 10th is very important.

Shiva


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

darkther said:


> Living in spain, huh?
> 
> anyways somebody please answer my second question.



Better build quality , better cooling tech.


----------



## logout20 (May 3, 2013)

darkther said:


> Living in spain, huh?
> 
> anyways somebody please answer my second question.




dude chhindwada in only 3 - 3.5 hour away from Nagpur.and concentrate on studies dude or competition will kill you...and thats the truth....


----------



## vkl (May 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> Those benchmarks were done with custom 7870xt/le/myst and a reference 7950. A 7950 vaporx with boost is a different game altogether. The extra 3.5k is charged for the 1gb, 128bit, more stream processors, better cooling and better/higher OCing potential. 7950 vaporx wouldnt sell if there no substantial advantage over the 7870xt.
> 
> Tweak the game graphics settings, raise the resolution and check the performance difference. Due to the above extra features, the 7950 will outlast the 7870xt by a decent margin.
> 
> 7870xt is for those who cant extend their budget to the 7950. Its pointless taking the 7870xt when the 7950 can be had for the specified budget.



Tahiti LE cards by different vendors have identical clocks(Base clock-925MHz Boost clock -975MHz and 1500MHz Memory clock).Even with a hd7950 boost the difference between hd7870XT won't be that big though there would be some difference.Many hd7950 with boost have a base clock of 800MHz and boost clock of 925MHz which is as per the boost BIOS released.Here is a comparison of Tahiti LE with hd7950 at same base and boost clocks in some games:HARDOCP - Additional Apples-to-Apples vs. HD 7950 - PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 MYST Edition Review ,thing to note here is that hd7950 is clocked higher than its normal base and boost clocks for comparison.


Sapphire Vapor-x w/ Boost has 850MHz Base clock and 950MHz boost clock and would be faster than hd7870 XT by a decent margin.
For ~3.5k more you get more VRAM,25% higher memory B/W and more performance.But if you want a better cabinet or some other components then you can go with sapphire hd7870XT.HD7870XT looks very nice for the price.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

yes agreed ^

i was refering this one hd 7870xt with boost - (Base clock-925 MHz Boost clock -975 MHz and 6000 MHz Memory clock)

- SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST

while joker card is at 1500mhz memory clock i think


----------



## vkl (May 3, 2013)

^^Both have same memory specifications i.e. 1500MHz GDDR5 i.e. 6000MHz effective.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

yaa forget the effective one


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

logout20 said:


> dude chhindwada in only 3 - 3.5 hour away from Nagpur.and concentrate on studies dude or competition will kill you...and thats the truth....



*2-2.5 hours. I don't know sh*t about Nagpur but will have a look though. And 10th seems pretty easy (to me at least) Math is same with different variations and blah blah blah, what I found difficult is Bio....phew

Asus or sapphire GPU?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2013)

Spoiler






darkther said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't see that form at the first time so here it is...
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans:Mostly gaming, games like BF3, fifa 12, BO2, far cry 3, SGW2. I will be using photoshop cs5
> ...






*Here goes my recommendation:*
*MB*:Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6735
*CPU:*AMD FX 8320 - 10850
*GPU:* Sapphire HD7770 1GB - 8250
*Cabinet*: NZXT Phantom 410 - 6700
*PSU:* Corsair GS600 - 4500
*RAM:*Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz - 4000
*Optical Drive:* Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW - 1150
*Storage Drive:* Western Digital Red 1TB - 6000
*Monitor: *Dell 22" ST2220L LED - 8000
*Speakers: *Logitech Z313 - 1650* 
KB + Mouse: *Microsoft Sidewinder X6 + Logitech G400 - 2200 + 1500
*TOTAL:* 61535.

All prices are from theitwares.com of Mumbai who might ship to your place OP. Please call them and confirm though.


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Here goes my recommendation:*
> *MB*:Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6735
> *CPU:*AMD FX 8320 - 10850
> *GPU:* Sapphire HD7770 1GB - 8250
> ...



7770, seriously?!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2013)

darkther said:


> 7770, seriously?!



If you want any higher card then you can go for 7790 2GB GPU when its available in India.

Sapphire HD7750 1GB -7000,
Sapphire HD7770 1GB -8250,
Sapphire HD7790 1GB -10500,
Sapphire HD7790 2GB -12500,
Sapphire HD7850 1GB -13500,
Sapphire HD7850 2GB -14500,
Sapphire HD7870 2GB -16500,
Sapphire HD7950 3GB -21500,
Sapphire HD7970 3GB -28500.

OK. The above prices are local prices here in Hyderabad.


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If you want any higher card then you can go for 7790 2GB GPU when its available in India.
> 
> Sapphire HD7750 1GB -7000,
> Sapphire HD7770 1GB -8250,
> ...



Why Sapphire, why not Asus?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2013)

darkther said:


> Why Sapphire, why not Asus?



Why Sapphire because Asus is always overpriced, lacks reputed service centers and I own both HD7770 and HD7850 from Sapphire which is great.

Also because of this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...hd-7850-replacement-post1896765.html#poststop


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why Sapphire because Asus is always overpriced, lacks reputed service centers and I own both HD7770 and HD7850 from Sapphire which is great.
> 
> Also because of this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...hd-7850-replacement-post1896765.html#poststop



Performance wise I mean


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

lol performance wise they all are same


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

I think I should go for asus.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

get whichever.so you decided to get pc ?


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

Dad  .......if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2013)

darkther said:


> Dad  .......if you know what I mean.


There are lot of meanings for that...  Dad said no to the gaming pc?


----------



## darkther (May 4, 2013)

He said yes before (dont know what makes he said 'no', I am still arguing with him on it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

darkther said:


> He said yes before (dont know what makes he said 'no', I am still arguing with him on it


tell him the benefits of having a powerful computer. tell him that you can help fight cancer by allowing the non-profit org. to use your PC for processing data! tell him about GPU computing.


----------



## darkther (May 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> tell him the benefits of having a powerful computer. tell him that you can help fight cancer by allowing the non-profit org. to use your PC for processing data! tell him about GPU computing.



LOL! He don't know **** about pc (except how to use it). That's a good idea bro but yet it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2013)

Our job is only suggesting and guiding you upto maximum extent.... Its your turn from on to convince your family ... What does your father say exactly?


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

"It will affect your studies"

Anyways, thanks for the assistance all you guys  , btw can anyone give me a link of some dual channel 8gb memory kit?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 6, 2013)

your dad is fully right.take pc next year.good new tech will come next year.10th is important


----------



## darkther (May 6, 2013)

bleh ble ble bleh....


----------

